
Release of 'iPad mini' from Apple viewed as 'question of when, not if' - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/04/17/release_of_ipad_mini_from_apple_viewed_as_question_of_when_not_if.html
======
cheath
aka iPhone?

